
Narrow Roads of Bozo Land: How We Came to Be Governed by Online Mobs - raleighm
https://quillette.com/2018/09/22/narrow-roads-of-bozo-land-how-we-came-to-be-governed-by-online-mobs/
======
tomlock
> Governance-by-online-mob raises all sorts of questions, such as how many
> members does such a mob need to contain before it must be obeyed? What
> qualifications are required to wield such awesome power? How does the mob
> decide which opinions are correct?

Similarly, what qualifications are required to distinguish objectively between
"political correctness" and actual righteous correctness? Does the author have
one of those qualifications?

